# Solved: Monitor wont connect



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently bought a new mother boardwired everything up but couldnt connect to the monitor thought that it might be the motherboard so put the old one back in hooked everything back up and now the old mother board wont connect to my screen it is definatley not the monitor as i have tested this any ideas would be greatly appreciated as i am lost.!!!!!!
thanks Ryan


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

check the end on the cable and see if there are bent pins. also tr monitor on a system that is working.


----------



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

tried the monitor on another system its not the monitor


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

are you hearing any beeps when you boot up?? may be the mb is shorted to the case or not booting.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Possibly the power supply... if the new board drew too much current it could have killed the power supply. What's the rating on it (250W, 350W, higher?)


----------



## brock12555 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey, this sounds like the problem i posted about. Go here http://forums.techguy.org/do-yourself-projects/679253-computer-upgrade-problems.html

and tell me if we share same problems.


----------



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

well its saying no signal when i turn the green light on it goes to orange (standby) so im really lost because the system was working fine before i put the new one in . I then put the old one back in as the new one did the same ting with monitor so i thought it must be a faulty board but once i put the old one back in the same thing happened (wont connect to the screen ) no bios etc 
i dnt get any beep codes either 
The power supply says maximum out pur 600 watts so id say the power supply is ok
im also fairly sure its prefoming the POST test 

Some one said something about buying a video card . Just to let you know this system never had a video card before.
Any ideas!!! 

Thanks Ryan


----------



## brock12555 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea, thats my problem. Does yours eventually get going? It takes me about 10 reboots to get mine started.


----------



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

i havent tried rebooting it 10 time but i suppose i could try did you solve this problem.
just read your link by the way i dnt have a graphics card


----------



## brock12555 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh, well im on the computer now that starts up bad. I turn it off, turn it back on and my monitor says no display and goes yellow. I turn it back off/on like 10 times and it starts. Its very annoying

I havent solved it yet.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

EDRIDGEE13 said:


> well its saying no signal when i turn the green light on it goes to orange (standby)


Right. That's because all modern monitors will go into standby mode if they don't have a video signal, as an energy-saving feature. You say you've tried the monitor on another machine and it works fine, so the problem is not the monitor. Turning it on and off repeatedly won't cure anything.



> so im really lost because the system was working fine before i put the new one in . I then put the old one back in as the new one did the same ting with monitor so i thought it must be a faulty board but once i put the old one back in the same thing happened (wont connect to the screen ) no bios etc
> i dnt get any beep codes either
> The power supply says maximum out pur 600 watts so id say the power supply is ok


That just means a new board wouldn't have overloaded it... doesn't mean the power supply hasn't failed. Have you made ALL the power connections to the motherboard? Any newer board will have at least two: the standard 20-pin ATX connector, and a secondary 4-, 6-, or 8-pin power connector. If your board has a connector for the additional feed, you MUST provide power to it.



> im also fairly sure its prefoming the POST test


If you have the case speaker hooked up (or if the board has a built-in beeper/speaker) and you're not getting any beeps, then no, it's not performing the POST test. A functioning POST will beep once if it's working properly, or multiple times if it detects some other error.



> Some one said something about buying a video card . Just to let you know this system never had a video card before.


Are there any other components you've kept between the two systems? Network card, tuner/capture card, anything else that's common to both setups? Are you using the same CPU with both?

My money is still on something related to the power supply.


----------



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for your help the only two common thing which i used between the 2 MBs was the network card and the processor apart from that i didnt use anything else e.g tvcard graphics card etc.
Thanks ryan


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

It's possible the CPU has been damaged, then. Pull it out and make sure you didn't bend any pins when swapping it from one board to the other.

If you can get ahold of another power supply, try that as well.

You could try pulling out the network card too, just in case it's causing a problem... I assume this is a wireless card, and any newer board should have onboard LAN.


----------



## brock12555 (Feb 4, 2008)

What if your CPU is onboard? Ive located it, removed the heat sink, and it seems built into the mobo, ive tried, and it isnt coming off. Is there anyway to remove it?


----------



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

yes i think it has an onboard LAN 
i did look at all the connections earler including atx etc to make sure there all in properly going to leave to try a video card see if that works maby not but its worth a try if not then im sincerly F***ed as its not even my CPU but i will try the power supply option aswell thanks ryan 
will let you know if i solve this problem
ANY OTHER IDEAS LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## EDRIDGEE13 (Feb 3, 2008)

i found the problem it was my processor some of the pins where bent on the processor i didnt notice befr thanks for all your help 
ryan


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

So it's all working happily now?


----------

